# ISPConfig 3.0.3 - Alle Mails werden angenommen



## NWO (23. Okt. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein seltsames Problem, es werden alle Mails angenommen auch wenn der Mailuser nicht existiert. Außerdem wird dann in /var/vmail/domain.tld/ automatisch ein User-Ordner mit dem Namen des Empfängers angelegt. Ich hab mich an des Perfect-Setup-Tut gehalten und nur ein paar Anpassungen vorgenommen.
Das einzige Problem, was ich bei der Installation hatte war, dass die main.cf nicht angelegt wurde. Die hatte ich dann von Hand angelegt und dann lief die Inst. von ISPConfig ohne Probleme

Jemand eine Idee?

Ubuntu 10.04
ISPConfig 3.0.3
Roundcube

/etc/postfix/main.cf

```
# See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version


# Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
# line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
# is /etc/mailname.
# myorigin = /etc/mailname

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Ubuntu)
biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no

# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings
delay_warning_time = 2h

# readme_directory = no
readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix


# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache

# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for
# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.

myhostname = server1.example.com --> da steht natürlich mein Hostname
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination = server1.example.com, localhost, localhost.localdomain
relayhost = 
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::1]/128
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
message_size_limit = 0
inet_interfaces = all
html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix/html
virtual_alias_domains = 
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf, mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
virtual_mailbox_base = /var/vmail
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf, reject_unauth_destination
smtpd_tls_security_level = may
transport_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
relay_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
virtual_create_maildirsize = yes
virtual_maildir_extended = yes
virtual_mailbox_limit_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailbox_limit_maps.cf
virtual_mailbox_limit_override = yes
virtual_maildir_limit_message = "The user you are trying to reach is over quota."
virtual_overquota_bounce = yes
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipient_canonical_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks $virtual_mailbox_limit_maps
smtpd_sender_restrictions = check_sender_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_sender.cf
smtpd_client_restrictions = check_client_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf
maildrop_destination_concurrency_limit = 1
maildrop_destination_recipient_limit = 1
virtual_transport = maildrop
header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks
mime_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/mime_header_checks
nested_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/nested_header_checks
body_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/body_checks
content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
receive_override_options = no_address_mappings
mailbox_size_limit = 0
message_size_limit = 0
relay_recipient_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relayrecipientmaps.cf
```


----------



## NWO (23. Okt. 2010)

/etc/postfix/master.cf

```
#
# Postfix master process configuration file.  For details on the format
# of the file, see the master(5) manual page (command: "man 5 master").
#
# Do not forget to execute "postfix reload" after editing this file.
#
# ==========================================================================
# service type  private unpriv  chroot  wakeup  maxproc command + args
#               (yes)   (yes)   (yes)   (never) (100)
# ==========================================================================
smtp      inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
#submission inet n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
#  -o smtpd_tls_security_level=encrypt
#  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
#smtps     inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
#  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes
#  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
#628       inet  n       -       -       -       -       qmqpd
pickup    fifo  n       -       -       60      1       pickup
cleanup   unix  n       -       -       -       0       cleanup
qmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr
#qmgr     fifo  n       -       -       300     1       oqmgr
tlsmgr    unix  -       -       -       1000?   1       tlsmgr
rewrite   unix  -       -       -       -       -       trivial-rewrite
bounce    unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
defer     unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
trace     unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
verify    unix  -       -       -       -       1       verify
flush     unix  n       -       -       1000?   0       flush
proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap
proxywrite unix -       -       n       -       1       proxymap
smtp      unix  -       -       -       -       -       smtp
# When relaying mail as backup MX, disable fallback_relay to avoid MX loops
relay     unix  -       -       -       -       -       smtp
        -o smtp_fallback_relay=
#       -o smtp_helo_timeout=5 -o smtp_connect_timeout=5
showq     unix  n       -       -       -       -       showq
error     unix  -       -       -       -       -       error
retry     unix  -       -       -       -       -       error
discard   unix  -       -       -       -       -       discard
local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local
virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual
lmtp      unix  -       -       -       -       -       lmtp
anvil     unix  -       -       -       -       1       anvil
scache    unix  -       -       -       -       1       scache
#
# ====================================================================
# Interfaces to non-Postfix software. Be sure to examine the manual
# pages of the non-Postfix software to find out what options it wants.
#
# Many of the following services use the Postfix pipe(8) delivery
# agent.  See the pipe(8) man page for information about ${recipient}
# and other message envelope options.
# ====================================================================
#
# maildrop. See the Postfix MAILDROP_README file for details.
# Also specify in main.cf: maildrop_destination_recipient_limit=1
#
maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=DRhu user=vmail argv=/usr/bin/maildrop -w 90 -d vmail ${extension} ${recipient} ${user} ${nexthop} ${sender}
#
# ====================================================================
#
# Recent Cyrus versions can use the existing "lmtp" master.cf entry.
#
# Specify in cyrus.conf:
#   lmtp    cmd="lmtpd -a" listen="localhost:lmtp" proto=tcp4
#
# Specify in main.cf one or more of the following:
#  mailbox_transport = lmtp:inet:localhost
#  virtual_transport = lmtp:inet:localhost
#
# ====================================================================
#
# Cyrus 2.1.5 (Amos Gouaux)
# Also specify in main.cf: cyrus_destination_recipient_limit=1
#
#cyrus     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
#  user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -r ${sender} -m ${extension} ${user}
#
# ====================================================================
# Old example of delivery via Cyrus.
#
#old-cyrus unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
#  flags=R user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -m ${extension} ${user}
#
# ====================================================================
#
# See the Postfix UUCP_README file for configuration details.
#
uucp      unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=Fqhu user=uucp argv=uux -r -n -z -a$sender - $nexthop!rmail ($recipient)
#
# Other external delivery methods.
#
ifmail    unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=F user=ftn argv=/usr/lib/ifmail/ifmail -r $nexthop ($recipient)
 bsmtp     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=Fq. user=bsmtp argv=/usr/lib/bsmtp/bsmtp -t$nexthop -f$sender $recipient
scalemail-backend unix  -       n       n       -       2       pipe
  flags=R user=scalemail argv=/usr/lib/scalemail/bin/scalemail-store ${nexthop} ${user} ${extension}
mailman   unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=FR user=list argv=/usr/lib/mailman/bin/postfix-to-mailman.py
  ${nexthop} ${user}


amavis unix - - - - 2 smtp
        -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200
        -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes

127.0.0.1:10025 inet n - - - - smtpd
        -o content_filter=
        -o local_recipient_maps=
        -o relay_recipient_maps=
        -o smtpd_restriction_classes=
        -o smtpd_client_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject
        -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8
        -o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes
        -o receive_override_options=no_unknown_recipient_checks,no_header_body_checks
        -o smtpd_bind_address=127.0.0.1
```


----------



## F4RR3LL (23. Okt. 2010)

Zitat von NWO:


> ich habe ein seltsames Problem, es werden alle Mails angenommen auch wenn der Mailuser nicht existiert. Außerdem wird dann in /var/vmail/domain.tld/ automatisch ein User-Ordner mit dem Namen des Empfängers angelegt. Ich hab mich an des Perfect-Setup-Tut gehalten und nur ein paar Anpassungen vorgenommen.


Mein erster Gedanke war, das ein Catchall existiert, da ja aber extra Userverzeichnisse angelegt werden fällt das wohl flach.

Was steht denn im Log wenn eine solche Mail eintrifft?

Gruß Sven


----------



## NWO (23. Okt. 2010)

Danke für deine Antwort!

Richtig, es ist keine Catchall eingerichtet. Im Log ist kein Unterschied zu erkennen ob die Mail an einen existierenden User geht oder nicht.

Mail an eine nicht vorhanden Adresse

```
Oct 23 01:04:40 MEIN-HOST postfix/smtpd[25934]: connect from moutng.kundenserver.de[212.227.17.8]
Oct 23 01:04:40 MEIN-HOST postfix/smtpd[25934]: 18E724A5C0E1: client=moutng.kundenserver.de[212.227.17.8]
Oct 23 01:04:40 MEIN-HOST postfix/cleanup[25938]: 18E724A5C0E1: message-id=<4CC21887.7030803@absenderdomain>
Oct 23 01:04:40 MEIN-HOST postfix/qmgr[2304]: 18E724A5C0E1: from=<ABSENDER>, size=2251, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct 23 01:04:40 MEIN-HOST postfix/smtpd[25934]: disconnect from moutng.kundenserver.de[212.227.17.8]
Oct 23 01:04:40 MEIN-HOST postfix/smtpd[25942]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct 23 01:04:40 MEIN-HOST postfix/smtpd[25942]: 864114A5C0E2: client=localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct 23 01:04:40 MEIN-HOST postfix/cleanup[25938]: 864114A5C0E2: message-id=<4CC21887.7030803@absenderdomain>
Oct 23 01:04:40 MEIN-HOST postfix/smtpd[25942]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct 23 01:04:40 MEIN-HOST postfix/qmgr[2304]: 864114A5C0E2: from=<ABSENDER>, size=2749, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct 23 01:04:40 MEIN-HOST amavis[1759]: (01759-19) Passed CLEAN, [212.227.17.8] [91.4.5.101] <ABSENDER> -> <ich-existiere-nicht@domain.tld>, Message-ID: <4CC21887.7030803@absenderdomain>, mail_id: pClhwzUB+FV8, Hits: -0.001, size: 2251, queued_as: 864114A5C0E2, 427 ms
Oct 23 01:04:40 MEIN-HOST postfix/smtp[25939]: 18E724A5C0E1: to=<ich-existiere-nicht@domain.tld>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=0.48, delays=0.04/0.01/0/0.43, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok, id=01759-19, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 864114A5C0E2)
Oct 23 01:04:40 MEIN-HOST postfix/qmgr[2304]: 18E724A5C0E1: removed
Oct 23 01:04:40 MEIN-HOST postfix/pipe[25944]: 864114A5C0E2: to=<ich-existiere-nicht@domain.tld>, orig_to=<ich-existiere-nicht@domain.tld>, relay=maildrop, delay=0.04, delays=0.01/0.01/0/0.03, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered via maildrop service)
Oct 23 01:04:40 MEIN-HOST postfix/qmgr[2304]: 864114A5C0E2: removed
```
Mail an eine vorhandene Adresse

```
Oct 23 12:04:08 MEIN-HOST postfix/smtpd[9664]: connect from moutng.kundenserver.de[212.227.126.186]
Oct 23 12:04:08 MEIN-HOST postfix/smtpd[9664]: C2A6E4A5C0E1: client=moutng.kundenserver.de[212.227.126.186]
Oct 23 12:04:08 MEIN-HOST postfix/cleanup[9669]: C2A6E4A5C0E1: message-id=<4CC2B317.8040401@rc.ag>
Oct 23 12:04:08 MEIN-HOST postfix/qmgr[2304]: C2A6E4A5C0E1: from=<ABSENDER>, size=2252, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct 23 12:04:08 MEIN-HOST postfix/smtpd[9664]: disconnect from moutng.kundenserver.de[212.227.126.186]
Oct 23 12:04:09 MEIN-HOST postfix/smtpd[9673]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct 23 12:04:09 MEIN-HOST postfix/smtpd[9673]: 7C3294A5C0EB: client=localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct 23 12:04:09 MEIN-HOST postfix/cleanup[9669]: 7C3294A5C0EB: message-id=<4CC2B317.8040401@ABSENDER-Domain>
Oct 23 12:04:09 MEIN-HOST postfix/smtpd[9673]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct 23 12:04:09 MEIN-HOST postfix/qmgr[2304]: 7C3294A5C0EB: from=<ABSENDER>, size=2750, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct 23 12:04:09 MEIN-HOST amavis[31786]: (31786-12) Passed CLEAN, [212.227.126.186] [91.4.17.7] <ABSENDER> -> <ich.existier@domain.tld>, Message-ID: <4CC2B317.8040401@rc.ag>, mail_id: d+hwpjwhbm2F, Hits: -0.001, size: 2252, queued_as: 7C3294A5C0EB, 671 ms
Oct 23 12:04:09 MEIN-HOST postfix/smtp[9670]: C2A6E4A5C0E1: to=<ich.existier@domain.tld>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=0.73, delays=0.06/0/0/0.67, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok, id=31786-12, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 7C3294A5C0EB)
Oct 23 12:04:09 MEIN-HOST postfix/qmgr[2304]: C2A6E4A5C0E1: removed
Oct 23 12:04:09 MEIN-HOST postfix/pipe[9675]: 7C3294A5C0EB: to=<ich.existier@domain.tld>, orig_to=<ich.existier@domain.tld>, relay=maildrop, delay=0.03, delays=0.01/0/0/0.02, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered via maildrop service)
Oct 23 12:04:09 MEIN-HOST postfix/qmgr[2304]: 7C3294A5C0EB: removed
```
Noch ein Nachtrag, der Server-Host (server1.example.com/MEIN-HOST) und die Mail-Domain (domain.tld) sind unterschiedlich


----------



## Till (23. Okt. 2010)

Was steht in /etc/aliases und was steht in /etc/mailname

Hast Du in ispconfig einen postfix transport angelegt?


----------



## NWO (23. Okt. 2010)

Hi Till,

in der aliases steht:

```
# See man 5 aliases for format
postmaster:    root
clamav: root
```
und in der mailname steht der selbe Hostname wie unter hostname und hostname -f im Format server1.example.com. Und die wird auch nur für den Server verwendet, hab im ISPConfig also nirgends die Domain example.com als Web oder Mail-Domain eingerichtet.

Nein, kein Postfix transport, ist eine standard Single-Server Installation wo im Moment nur 1 Mail-Domain inkl. 2 Aliase und 4 Postfächer mit ein paar Aliasen eingerichtet ist. Keine Email-Weiterleitung, -Routing oder -Catchall.

Hoffe das hilft weiter, danke für deine Hilfe.

Gruß, Norman


----------



## Till (24. Okt. 2010)

Hast Du irgend was in ispconfig unter email > global filters > relay recipients angelegt?


----------



## NWO (24. Okt. 2010)

Nein auch nicht.


----------



## Till (25. Okt. 2010)

Dann fällt mir so im Moment auch nichts ein. Liste bitte mal alle Einträge auf, die Du in ispconfig angelegt hast, also email domains, mailboxen etc.


----------



## NWO (11. Nov. 2010)

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?do=details&task_id=1393&project=3&order=id&sort=desc

Vielen Dank noch mal an Till für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------

